# CO RBR ride



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

I may just be a glutton for punishment but I think it's time to plan another RBR ride in CO. The last one wasn't well-attended so I'm not even sure if it's worth the effort. 

Throw out some dates and planned routes and we'll go from there.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

The kid has started racing again so weekends are tough for me. Between the support and volunteering at races, it can end up being a full day. The only days that work for me over the next two months are April 3, 10, or 24th. 

I don't mind traveling, in fact I'd like to try something I haven't done in while (Perry Park? Black Forest? - although the Carter Lake thing could be done as well).


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

The next ride needs to end with beer.


----------



## moneyman (Jan 30, 2004)

Bulldozer said:


> I may just be a glutton for punishment but I think it's time to plan another RBR ride in CO. The last one wasn't well-attended so I'm not even sure if it's worth the effort.
> 
> Throw out some dates and planned routes and we'll go from there.


I would join you greenies again. I am open most weekends except Easter.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Pablo said:


> The next ride needs to end with beer.


Most of our rides do end in beer.

I vote for the weekend of 4/24 - 4/25.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Bulldozer said:


> Most of our rides do end in beer.
> 
> I vote for the weekend of 4/24 - 4/25.


Either day works for me.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

4/25 Start in Golden @ Golden City Brewery. Head down to Bandimere, then east along the Bear Creek Trail to the Platte River, North to Clear Creek, west back to Golden. Total loop about 60 miles. Climbing is minimal, up rooney Road till just past I-70, up the Bear Creek lake dam and the long pull back to Golden.

I can't do Saturdays till after May 15, coaching rug rats soccer.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

PDex said:


> The kid has started racing again so weekends are tough for me. Between the support and volunteering at races, it can end up being a full day. The only days that work for me over the next two months are April 3, 10, or 24th.
> 
> I don't mind traveling, in fact I'd like to try something I haven't done in while (Perry Park? Black Forest? - although the Carter Lake thing could be done as well).


Teh 10th-11th no worky for me...kids have regionals for gymnastics.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Sledgehammer03 said:


> 4/25 Start in Golden @ Golden City Brewery. Head down to Bandimere, then east along the Bear Creek Trail to the Platte River, North to Clear Creek, west back to Golden. Total loop about 60 miles. Climbing is minimal, up rooney Road till just past I-70, up the Bear Creek lake dam and the long pull back to Golden.
> 
> I can't do Saturdays till after May 15, coaching rug rats soccer.


I can probably do that one.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Wait, I thought it couldn't be a Co RBR ride without 4000+ feet of climbing. 

That is a route I've never done. It'll work.


----------



## wioutdoors (Jan 9, 2008)

What are you guys thinking about pace? No drop? I would like to join you guys. The wife may want to as well, but she'll be afraid about pace being beyond her ability.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

wioutdoors said:


> What are you guys thinking about pace? No drop? I would like to join you guys. The wife may want to as well, but she'll be afraid about pace being beyond her ability.


Last ride we did to Carter Lake, Pablo rode his fixed...I think the average pace was about 16-17.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Sledgehammer03 said:


> 4/25 Start in Golden @ Golden City Brewery. Head down to Bandimere, then east along the Bear Creek Trail to the Platte River, North to Clear Creek, west back to Golden. Total loop about 60 miles. Climbing is minimal, up rooney Road till just past I-70, up the Bear Creek lake dam and the long pull back to Golden.
> 
> I can't do Saturdays till after May 15, coaching rug rats soccer.


That's a lot of bike paths


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

wioutdoors said:


> What are you guys thinking about pace? No drop? I would like to join you guys. The wife may want to as well, but she'll be afraid about pace being beyond her ability.


I don't think we've ever lost anyone.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

http://www.mapmyride.com/route/us/co/golden/576126834742370222

Here's a Map my ride of what I was thinking. It is a lot of bike paths, but hey, it's just a suggestion.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Sledgehammer03 said:


> http://www.mapmyride.com/route/us/co/golden/576126834742370222
> 
> Here's a Map my ride of what I was thinking. It is a lot of bike paths, but hey, it's just a suggestion.


I suppose it all depends on the number of people that are interested. We all like to talk while we ride and bike paths on a weekend aren't good places for doing that. Quiet roads with big shoulders seem a better fit. But hey, it's just my opinion. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

Bulldozer said:


> I suppose it all depends on the number of people that are interested. We all like to talk while we ride and bike paths on a weekend aren't good places for doing that. Quiet roads with big shoulders seem a better fit. But hey, it's just my opinion. :thumbsup:


I agree, I was just suggesting a ride that I know that didn't involve all the climbing I know you and Pablo love so much. We'll figure something out that will work. Thanks for making the suggestion.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

What about something similar to the Elephant Rock century route? It goes through the Black Forest with not a lot of climbing.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

That's cool with me, assuming that there is beer near the ending.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

Sounds like it could be fun. I have never ridden down that way. I'm free any weakened. Well until i find a job then things might change. Count me in I can hang with 17-18mph and a far amount of climbing.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

I guess it will depend if the guys from up north are willing to drive down to Castle Rock.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Bulldozer said:


> I guess it will depend if the guys from up north are willing to drive down to Castle Rock.


I'm in. Are you thinking of the 34, 62, or 100 mile route? Or just keepin' it loose?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

PDex said:


> I'm in. Are you thinking of the 34, 62, or 100 mile route? Or just keepin' it loose?


The best part of that ride is the section through the Black Forest...I think you only get that on the 100 which might be a bit much for me this early in the season.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

There are some great, empty rolling roads east of Greeley . . . no really!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Pablo said:


> There are some great, empty rolling roads east of Greeley . . . no really!


Bring your respirator depending on which way the wind os blowing.  .


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Bring your respirator depending on which way the wind os blowing.  .


Well played. But really, great, great riding out there to be had on the plains.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

PDex said:


> I'm in. Are you thinking of the 34, 62, or 100 mile route? Or just keepin' it loose?


Only the 100 mile route goes through the Black Forest. However, we don't have to make this a 100 mile ride. We could turn it into a lollipop route instead.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

If you guys wanted to do the black forest area (i live on the edge of the area and ride there frequently) we could do some miles in there and then go to the other side of the freeway for more gentle rolling areas with few cars - I could figure out a 60 - 65 miler no problem. Let me know if you want to do this.

Black Forest is a bit south of Castle Rock - like 20 - 25 miles.


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

I should be in! I'm up for anywhere. The ride down around Castle Rock sounds better than riding bike paths though.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Bumpity


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

Sunday, April 18, Elephant Rock area? 50 miles? Beer - duh!


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

Is this a go? 

Who else is in?

Where do we meet, what time?


----------



## steve m (Oct 26, 2005)

*50 = better*

I might join that one. 50 is better than 60 this early in the season. The most I've done so far is 35.

The rolling hills in that area are fun and not too strenuous.

.


----------



## bubba biker (Mar 1, 2008)

I can't do Sunday the 18th but I could do about any Sunday after that.
How bout a starting point, time and date set so we can decide on the kind of beer we will be drinking. If you do it this weekend have fun hope you have better than the last three.


----------



## snosaw (May 30, 2006)

I heard a rumor that there is a surplus of cold beer in the Castle Rock/Black Forest area. Has the date, time, and location been set?
I have yet to meet any of you but I am interested in coming down for a ride and to help with the cold beer surplus.


----------



## snosaw (May 30, 2006)

Did the ride happen? If not, any other possible dates?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

snosaw said:


> Did the ride happen? If not, any other possible dates?


This weekend looks really bad for weather.


----------



## snosaw (May 30, 2006)

Good for skiing though!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

snosaw said:


> Good for skiing though!:thumbsup:


Yeah I'm planning to go to A-Basin tomorrow assuming I can get there.


----------



## snosaw (May 30, 2006)

I heard another rumor that there is a surplus of cold beer somewhere between Chatfield, High Grade, City View and Conifer. Anyone else hear that rumor?


----------

